# Cannondale Synapse UDI2 disk



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

Im trying to sell myself and my wife on this bike. MSRP is 4800 which is a chunk of change... but Im hoping this the "last bike" for the next 5 years at least! Or when weight goal has been accomplished. (90 lbs)

Im looking for a bike that can do the centuries and while doing so... help with weight loss. Currently at 250+ lbs at 6'1".

I do currently own a Cervelo R3 2012 with SRAM but the sram shifting is killing my middle finger... (I shift with my middle fingers... it just feels more natural.)

I thought about purchasing a bike that has huge tire clearance so I can put on 28+ tires for that fat guy rode smoothness and also so I can ride the bike with my son on gravel. Also, something that I can possibly put a trailer on so I can bring my little girl too.

My current choices are:

Cannondale Synapse udi2 disk.
Trek Domane 5.9 udi2 (not disk so im concerned about tire clearance)
Specialized Roubaix udi2 disk but this is more of a total last option... 

Just looking for reference or opinions. Thanks.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I haven't bothered to look at the bike but I can tell you this:

Disc brakes are just starting to become popular on road bikes. Many bikes now have a setup that is not the new standard. The new standard for road bikes with discs is a 142mm rear hub with a 12mm thru axle. 100mm front with a 12mm thru axle. No quick releases. Also now the brakes themselves have a new standard, the flat mount. 

If the bike you're looking at isn't of this new standard, forget it. Wait until they update it and make it meet standards so you can buy parts cheapest and easiest down the line.

Oh, and no trailers on carbon bikes, alloy only.


----------



## kini (Feb 19, 2010)

dirtiClydesdale said:


> Im trying to sell myself and my wife on this bike. MSRP is 4800 which is a chunk of change... but Im hoping this the "last bike" for the next 5 years at least! Or when weight goal has been accomplished. (90 lbs)
> 
> Im looking for a bike that can do the centuries and while doing so... help with weight loss. Currently at 250+ lbs at 6'1".
> 
> ...


How about a Specialized Diverge or the like. Can take 32C tires
Specialized Bicycle Components

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

kini said:


> How about a Specialized Diverge or the like. Can take 32C tires
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components


Im just not really a specialized fan to be honest. Why? Plus, Domane and Synapse have been coming up with the top 3 bikes for endurance. Specialized has not been mentioned once for any articles that I have seen.


----------



## young (Jul 24, 2015)

i own the synapse di2 disc and love it. it will clear 30mm tire easy. all i can tell you is you should got test ride the bikes your looking at and see which dealers you like. 

big reason i went with the synapse is my cannondale dealer is awesome. if you have the dealer support also check out the giant defy and bmc granfondo.

truth be told i was going to go with the defy (cannondale dealer carries giant also) but the shop had the synapse on hand and had to order the defy in the build i wanted.

when i test rode both bikes, they were real close fit wise. obviously you would not get the whole picture with one or two test rides.

ive now got about 2000+ miles on the synapse and its everything as advertised. very comfy but still fast. lots of century+ rides on it. can keep up with any "race" bikes on fast shorter rides. 

di2 is icing on the cake. want it on all my other bikes lol.

if you got anymore questions let me know. try my best to answer any.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

kini said:


> How about a Specialized Diverge or the like. Can take 32C tires
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components


I'm not a bike Specialized fun either but the Diverge Pro looks great.


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

young said:


> i own the synapse di2 disc and love it. it will clear 30mm tire easy. all i can tell you is you should got test ride the bikes your looking at and see which dealers you like.
> 
> big reason i went with the synapse is my cannondale dealer is awesome. if you have the dealer support also check out the giant defy and bmc granfondo.
> 
> ...


TYVM! Ive been focusing on this particular bike but im ready to pull the trigger (waiting for black friday to hope to get some better pricing)... im also looking at "gravel bikes" that may or may not suit my needs. The GT Grade looks promising but I really wanted (key word is want) DI2 and the external cabling is pushing me off of it... 

I am looking at the Specialized Diverge and Cannondale Slate but the Slate looks too much of a mtb bike and the Diverge is a bit pricy for non di2.


----------

